# Ribbon Interface



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi.

Can anyone suggest a good online resource for learning the new Ribbon Interface from scratch and how it is programmed with VBA ?

Thanks.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Jaafar,

I've used MSDN (there are 3 pages), Ron de Bruin's page, and Andy Pope's utility.  I also used this once, from XL-Dennis:

http://xldennis.wordpress.com/2006/...dalone-type-library-for-iribbonextensibility/


----------



## Derek Brown (Apr 2, 2011)

I would recommend the book:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/RibbonX-Cus...1112/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301788076&sr=8-1
There is also a version available for 'Kindle'.
As for a web site, have a look at:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/ribbon.htm


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 3, 2011)

Juan, Derek.

Thank you both for answering my question. I'll take a look at the suggested links .


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Jaafar

Ken Puls, one of the authors of RibbonX, has his own website and blog that might be helpful.  Have a look here.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 3, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Hi Jaafar
> 
> Ken Puls, one of the authors of RibbonX, has his own website and blog that might be helpful.  Have a look here.



Thanks Jon. That looks like a nice source of information as well.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 4, 2011)

Jaafar, 

Another source is http://www.ribboncreator.de/en/

A dowloadable utility that lets you create small ribbons via a GUI. I've used it to go behind the scenes and understand how to use the callbacks. 

Denis


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 4, 2011)

SydneyGeek said:


> Jaafar,
> 
> Another source is http://www.ribboncreator.de/en/
> 
> ...



Thanks Denis for this cool utility!


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I am trying to get started with this Ribbon interface at last.

I downloaded the Custom UI Editor and am trying to add a simple cutom tab to the Ribbon via the CUI Editor but when I press the Validate icon i receive the error message : " *UnKnown Namespace "http://shemas.microsoft.com/office/2009/07/customui*".
*Custom UI XML namespace must be "http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/2006/01/customui".*

When I change the name space to the one suggested the error doesn't occur when I press the Validate icon and save. However, when I open the workbook there is no custom tab . Note that I inserted " _Excel-A Custom Tab_" from the Sample XML under the Insert menu of the CUI Editor.

*1-* Why does the namespace error message happen and what does it really mean ?

*2*- What do you think I am doing wrong as the custom tab is not created when I open the workbook ?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.

I am using office 2007 under WIN 7 - I ran all windows updates prior to doing the above.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi.

Can anyone suggest a good online resource for learning the new Ribbon Interface from scratch and how it is programmed with VBA ?

Thanks.


----------



## Derek Brown (Jun 15, 2011)

I use:
"http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/2006/01/customui"
and that works for Office 2007 and Office 2010.
I guess that you noticed the missing "c" in your first reference.
You have:
"http://shemas.microsoft.com/office/2009/07/customui"


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 15, 2011)

Derek Brown said:


> I use:
> "http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/2006/01/customui"
> and that works for Office 2007 and Office 2010.
> I guess that you noticed the missing "c" in your first reference.
> ...



Thanks Derek.

Finally, I made this work after running a new windows update.


----------

